# Paraphernalia



## boatfisher (Nov 15, 2011)

Found at Island on upper C - Crack pipe and disgusting smelly hacky sack that I could not keep my dog from rolling in/on. For rerun of items dumpster diving is required.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for disposing of the garbage....


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty sure I left my crack pipe by the railroad tracks. Not worth recovering since coming down and realizing what a scumbag I am. Thanks for the heads up tho!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Don't judge.


----------

